# New to DP?DR really need some tips and advise :(



## Shakestarextra (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi my names Shakey and im 21 from Birmingham ,England

For about four/five month ive been suffering wierd site effects after and accedental ingestion of a lot of lsd . I kind of self dignosed myself with this condition from what ive read on of this site and hppd as it seems kind of obvisous really .The DP/DR started on the bad trip when reality seemed to dissapeer away(Seem unsolid) , all touch seemed to be wierd to ,kinda of a gritty feel . Things got worse after drinking a lot 2 week after so i stopped that and smoking . Now things seems to be a lot worse , a lot of the time the world seem to be gone even tho i can see it ,some times things can seem invisable, totally freak out .Now i can not feel anypart of my body ,everything seems real lite , makes you feel like your watching ur life through some virtual reality glasses or something,like your whole life is onky a thought and im the only thing in excistance .

I find i hav really bad days,bad days and ok days . Have carried on going to work but have found it frustating when things get bad , get real panicy and real sence of doom . Havent of yet been to the doctors becuase ild like to try and stay away from meds if i can , and its seems like theres little they can do anyway,mite go to a therapist for the deppresion if things get bad ,but my friends are a great help a. Definately gotta start up meditation , like people say exercise is real good to take your mind of it as i go down the gym a lot and ride my bike ,also i find sitting around a fire with some nice ambient music on real , FIRE THERAPY, always helps me .

I am still pritty lost at the moment in all this and was wondering if anyone can give me any tips on things or i they have bin through the same sort of things,specialy advise with the docs. Can things actually get better ???

Many Thanks

Adam


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

it is fully possible to find total relief, and it is totally possible for the symptoms intensity to lower to a manageable degree. Dont lost hope!


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

I know how scary it is for the medical community to not have a firm hold on exactly what you're going through, but psychologists exist for a reason. I really feel you should see a specialist, at least for the reassurance that you're in the hands of a qualified professional.

My advice is that you read the various posts in the "road to recovery" section and take it to heart...also, understand that it doesn't last forever. PM me if you need any advice. There are many people here that serve as living testaments that there is light at the end of the tunnel, as they have gone through it and recovered.

Good luck, it'll pass.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

check out the links in the discussion forum for the drug induced dp/dr study group at Mt Sinai hospistal in NYC.

M


----------

